
Kindista: A social network for local sharing implemented in Common Lisp - ghosthamlet
https://github.com/kindista/kindista
======
svetlyak40wt
Interesting. It doesn't use any framework like for web. Running on a raw
Hunchentoot. Uses Parenscript to generate JS.

